# engine life



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

Im lookin in to getting a gto now and i just wanted some advice on the engine life before i got one. Anyone have any idea how long this engine will keep running good without big problems cus its gotta last me all through college and i dont wanna have to keep spendin money on repairs. is this gonna be a problem? i know the ls1 is a very strong engine i just want a little advice on reliabilty


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i feel like both the ls1 and ls2 are very strong and durable motors. you take care of it and it will take care of you. depending on how much you drive in let's say 5 years of college i don't really forsee you getting to the point where the engine will need a rebuild, averaging about 20k miles a year or so. but you are the major determiner for that in any vehicle you purchase


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

It's just a plain ol' Chevy Corvette engine. I have 300,000 on my Vette right now, and I've never had the engine out and never done any major repairs. Any modern car engine will easily run 1/4-million miles - how many miles do you intend to drive in College...? Any engine will be as reliable as the care you give it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Gen III/IV motors last along time with proper care and maintiance. I've read the GM has Chevy trucks that have over 300,000 miles on them with piston slap. I went to the LA Auto Show where GM had the engine test cell set up, the engineer said that they test engines at idle for 24/7 up to nine months for durablity.


----------

